# analogausgang



## markus277 (11 November 2009)

hätte mal ne frage .... wie schließe ich ein display oder eine 7 segment anzeige an einen Analogausgang an 
Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2009)

ist das jetzt eine Frage passend zum heutigen Datum ?


----------



## markus277 (11 November 2009)

eine frage....
kannn ja nicht einfach eine vierstelige 7 segment anzeige an einen analogausgang anschließn oder .....
wollte fragen wie ich das mach und wie ich es mit einem display mache muss ich da was beachten ???


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2009)

... wenn diese Frage Ernst gemeint war ...
Du müßtest dann das Spannungssignal zunächst digitalisieren und dieses dann in einen 7-Segment-Code wandeln.
Einfache wäre es, wenn du dafür ein Digital-Voltmeter nimmst ... oder die digitalen Ausgänge der SPS dafür benutzt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Sockenralf (11 November 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wenn diese Frage Ernst gemeint war ...
> Du müßtest dann das Spannungssignal zunächst digitalisieren und dieses dann in einen 7-Segment-Code wandeln.
> Einfache wäre es, wenn du dafür ein Digital-Voltmeter nimmst ... oder die digitalen Ausgänge der SPS dafür benutzt ...
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

oder für ca. 100€ enfach eine fertige Anzeige kaufen 


MfG


----------



## markus277 (12 November 2009)

gibts da nicht billigere ..... 
hat mir jemand vielleicht einen Plan wie ich so eine Anzeige selber bau ????


----------



## Mobi (12 November 2009)

Guck dir mal die an:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852473031&parentUID=852473030


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2009)

markus277 schrieb:


> gibts da nicht billigere .....
> hat mir jemand vielleicht einen Plan wie ich so eine Anzeige selber bau ????



 ICL 7106

1,70€ und etwas Gebastel.


----------



## markus277 (13 November 2009)

Thomas hast du mir eventuell einen Plan oder so wie ich das realisieren kann ?????


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 November 2009)

markus277 schrieb:


> Thomas hast du mir eventuell einen Plan oder so wie ich das realisieren kann ?????



Lad dir am besten mal das Datenblatt des IC herunter. Da stehen einige Beispielschaltungen drin. Das Teil ist wirklich einfach in der Anwendung, und ist als bastlerfreundliches großes 40 pol. DIL-Gehäuse erhältlch.

Edit:
7106 ist für LCD
7107 ist für LED


----------

